# NY Times article on Egypt's Economy



## jhgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

Good article in the NY Times today

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/10/w...html?pagewanted=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha2


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought that western media had completely forgotten about Egypt. I was surprised this week to see an interesting article in Newsweek too. 
Egypt: The Revolution Blows Up. 

Good article, well written and accurate. 

Egypt: The Revolution Blows Up - Newsweek


----------

